
The Quiet Menace of Kelly Reichardt’s Feminist Westerns - endswapper
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/magazine/the-quiet-menace-of-kelly-reichardts-feminist-westerns.html
======
mzw_mzw
I'm sure her movies are great, but in what universe is this relevant to HN?

~~~
endswapper
Hackers are people, i.e. diverse, multi-dimensional beings with a range of
interests. To presume otherwise is to short-change the community.

I don't see HN as a technical repository for news, but rather, where Hackers
get their news. Furthermore, I enjoy it because often the level of criticism
and debate floats above traditional media outlets on a broad range of topics.
Not always.

"Reichardt’s films are animated by a sustained unease...The menace is
durational and transforms the audience into participants in a kind of
endurance art. It’s the low-grade but unrelenting sense of hazard that is a
woman’s experience of merely moving through the world, an anxiety so quiet and
constant it can be confused for nothing more than atmosphere."

I found this to be interesting, poignant, well articulated and insightful.

I'd argue that it's relevant as we all have something to gain by enriching our
understanding of the human experience. Even more so when it extends beyond our
comfort zone.

~~~
mzw_mzw
>Even more so when it extends beyond our comfort zone.

I hope you're not under the impression that rhetoric like "the low-grade but
unrelenting sense of hazard that is a woman’s experience of merely moving
through the world" is anything controversial or even a millimeter outside the
Overton window. Lines like that are dogma in every major political, cultural,
educational, and business institution in the Western world. A bologna sandwich
would be more controversial and beyond-our-comfort-zoney than claims about how
bad women have it in the Western world.

